# Fellow San Diegans - let's start a networking group



## silverbolt

I need a support system here! My business has decreased a lot from last year. Between my 2 full-time jobs (at home with hubbie and kids, as well as career), I do the best I can to market, call, and email as much as possible, but right now these strategies aren't working like they used to. The state the economy is the culprit! I want to connect with those of you in San Diego who can help me. ALso, I think it would be a good idea to get a SD networking group going (online or in person) that way we can share what it working for us/not working. PM me and let's get our circle started :O)


----------



## CrossYourHeart

I'd into starting a San Diego group.


----------



## Ian G

I am new to the industry and would love to meet people in San Diego.

Get the ball rolling.

here is a link to my "members introduction"

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/member-introductions/t99571.html


----------



## silverbolt

I am in South San Diego where are you guys at?


----------



## Ian G

silverbolt said:


> I am in South San Diego where are you guys at?


Chula Vista.


----------



## CrossYourHeart

Well it looks like 4 of us San Diegans are into it. 4 is enough to start a group I think, so what do we do now?


----------



## Ian G

What do we want from this group? I could use some support and learn stuff from you guys, network, support, help eachother out. I jut started my graphic design class and will be sketching a lot soon and my goal is to launch my clothing line this year. Advice would be nice. And meeting you guys would be great


----------



## CrossYourHeart

I have a studio/office space I'm willing to offer as a meeting place. It's not real big 5-6 people max but it could work to start.


----------



## rjwest57

Hi, 
Saw your post and decided I'd chime in. I'm still in the beginning phase of what I want to do, but have been a t-shirt forum member for a while and have been learning from here constantly. I'm a designer, looking to get my art on t-shirts the best way possible. I live in Escondido and would like to join this group. I can always use more input. And who knows, maybe I'll have some to give.
Thanks
Raye


----------



## Ian G

Crossyourheart, that sounds like a good Idea to start, thank you

and rjwest, we are on the same boat.


----------



## silverbolt

well I am soo close to Chula but would be willing to meet in Mission Valley or so. Also, would anyone be willing to donate printing for a great cause.

check out maxsringoffire.com this 7 year old boy lost his life to cancer a couple of years ago. His parent started this fundraiser called touch a truck. This year it will be held on June 5th. I am trying to get the shirts donated, but also need the printing. She wants to put the logos of those who helped on the back of the shirt. I have a sample of of the shirt if you are /know anyone who is interested.
Thanks and let's meet and see how we can help each other with our business.
Desi


----------



## CrossYourHeart

silverbolt said:


> well I am soo close to Chula but would be willing to meet in Mission Valley or so. Also, would anyone be willing to donate printing for a great cause.
> 
> check out maxsringoffire.com this 7 year old boy lost his life to cancer a couple of years ago. His parent started this fundraiser called touch a truck. This year it will be held on June 5th. I am trying to get the shirts donated, but also need the printing. She wants to put the logos of those who helped on the back of the shirt. I have a sample of of the shirt if you are /know anyone who is interested.
> Thanks and let's meet and see how we can help each other with our business.
> Desi


Yeah, I heard about this event, I'm probably gonna bring my 2 year old son.

Silverbolt, what exactally do need? Blanks tees donated and printed? Aren't you a t-shirt printer?


----------



## silverbolt

no I am actually the middle girl. I get the orders and then outsource everything. As a matter of fact, I would like to talk to you about your wholesale pricing b/c I like have a ton of printers to work with.


----------



## silverbolt

I need the shirts, the printing and to have them donated. Do you know of any suppliers I could contact in SD to get the shirts? Are you willing/do you know anyone who would donate the printing. The fact that you know of the event and how wonderful it is going to be, we could help out a wonderful cause. Let me know if you are able to be involved that would be wonderful. I know the family would be sooo grateful. I have two children of my own and can't imagine going through something like that.


----------



## eNLIS

live in san diego as well.. did you guys ever get the group thing together


----------



## silverbolt

not yet maybe we could all meet somewhere during the summer? ideas


----------



## CrossYourHeart

silverbolt said:


> I need the shirts, the printing and to have them donated. Do you know of any suppliers I could contact in SD to get the shirts? Are you willing/do you know anyone who would donate the printing. The fact that you know of the event and how wonderful it is going to be, we could help out a wonderful cause. Let me know if you are able to be involved that would be wonderful. I know the family would be sooo grateful. I have two children of my own and can't imagine going through something like that.


I print my own shirts in small runs, so I don't think I'd be of any help. How many shirts were they looking to get made?


----------



## CrossYourHeart

silverbolt said:


> not yet maybe we could all meet somewhere during the summer? ideas


No we haven't gotten together yet... but I think Desi is working on it.


----------



## flock

HELLO? I am a designer trying to learn and to bus, I live in North Park San diego and was also interested in getting together with other people and learning from each other, please let me know if the group is on.

Thanks.


----------



## EGS

Quick question for all the San Diego folks. Is there a good blank T wholesale vendor in San Diego? Who does everyone use to get blank T-s?


----------



## CrossYourHeart

Mission Imprintables, they're a distributor of a bunch of different wholesale brands here is SD. https://www.missionimprintables.com/


----------



## bigluelok

im moving to oceanside very soon and would be interested


----------



## foot print

did the group ever form..? i'm in North county..i think the whole group thing is a great idea...


----------



## flock

I am in North Park and willing to meet, I am a designer, if anyone has suggestions on where to meet like a coffee shop or someone's print shop let's do it, I want to learn and launch my t-line sometime soon. Thanks.


----------



## rjwest57

I live in Escondido, and am getting ready to launch my site. I don't know where North park is, but I'd love to chat about this biz with someone closer than my computer. Drop me a PM and lets see if we can meet somewhere.
Thanks
Raye


----------



## foot print

rjwest57 said:


> I live in Escondido, and am getting ready to launch my site. I don't know where North park is, but I'd love to chat about this biz with someone closer than my computer. Drop me a PM and lets see if we can meet somewhere.
> Thanks
> Raye


Raye, i'm new to the forums but now new to the industry..i have no idea what or how a PM is...but I'm in North county as well as well..


----------



## rjwest57

Just click on my screen name above my shirt and you will see the option to post a private message (PM) Would love to chat.
Raye


----------



## neight

hey guys, mission valley here, starting my ecommerce site soon but need whole sale AA tees (or comparable) and a printer ! Footprint maybe we can talk !


----------



## Egotistic

im from east county san diego
starting new clothing line


would like to meet up with local people talk buisness and tips for starting
thanks
-Daniel


----------



## Peter Green

Dear San Dieganianans (whuteva)

Please consider me, i'm in for networking. Hope to find people with serious intentions.

I am a graphic designer (and web designer too), with the same old "my own clothing line" story, but this time it's for real. )))

Anyone wants to connect write me: peter /at/ volga.la
or facebook.com/petergreeen


----------



## foot print

Hey this thread came back to life.. We should start a meet up group for us small guys here in SD. I have recently added a heat press and vinyl cutter. Business is still slow. We should seriously get a group together. I am in Escondido


----------



## eli2811

Hello everyone! 

I too am in San Diego. Del Mar to be specific. I recently started my own clothing line with a couple friends. 

I have silk screening equipment, heat press and vinyl cutter. 

Also I was wondering about Mission Imprintables as mentioned earlier. I first ordered blank tees online. Then I got some at T shirt mart off of Sports Arena blvd, and then I found there is a smaller T-Mart off of Mira Mesa blvd. right across from in n out. Does Mission Imprintables offer better pricing than T shirt Mart?


----------



## foot print

Mission imprintables is pretty good...if you like triple A t-shirts there is a great place in chula vista and sells whole $2 a shirt.


----------



## eli2811

ugh i hate driving down to chula vista haha


----------



## foot print

Well then mission imprintables is a great choice.


----------



## Zsolt

Hey guys, just a quick note that I am also in SD and just in the process of starting up a Tshirt company. I am coming from the design/art end, so I need info and help on all other areas.

Later,
Zsolt
PS. I hope this thread is still alive. This site is great!


----------



## foot print

Well I'm not sure if the thread is dead or alive but I'm still game for azmeet up group.


----------



## eNLIS

amigos lets stop talking about it and do it.......


----------



## eli2811

Shall we all try to meet up for lunch on a weekend? We may then introduce ourselves personally.


----------



## foot print

Weekends work for me.. But not this one


----------



## dmpromo

Hi Everyone,

I am new to the forum. I am in Del Mar. I would love to meet up as well. I have a screen printer, Pad Printer and about to get a Heat Press. Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## eli2811

Hey I'm in del mar also. Next to the Carmel valley rec center to be exact. Pm me, I would like to meet up and discusss business with you.


----------



## Rikky383

Hey guys... I am a recent San Diego transplant (Santee to be precise) from a couple of hours North on the 5, and would be interested in some sort of meet-up group. I own a 15x15 Mighty Press and Hix Cap Press... and think it could be beneficial to get plugged in with some locals. Let me know if anything ever came of this thread. Thanks!


----------



## The Carlwood

Clearly we keep having the same problem in that posts to this thread are so spaced out. I started a small brand and I'm really just winging it, but have learned quite a few expensive lessons. I'd love to talk to other printers and t-shirt makers in San Diego. Please contact me if anyone is still doing this. [email protected]


----------



## Peter Green

Clearly we need a local hero=leader who would organize a meetup and do the invitations work. I'd come.


----------



## The Carlwood

If enough people contact me, through my email I provided, within the next week or two, I'll do it.


----------



## Peter Green

Well that's not very proactive D


----------



## PixieCompany

I'm new to the boards and am interested in a get together. I'm in Temecula, but it seems most people are in San Diego. Is there some place that we can meet near the 15/163? I don't mind setting something up, but don't know my way around SD that well. Give me somewhere to start and I will work on it. I think a gathering before the holidays would be a good idea. The sooner the better. Maybe November 3, 4, 10 or 11. Any suggestions on location or a preferred date? If not, I will just find a Starbucks ( although i would prefer somewhere a little quieter) and pick a date.


----------

